

The Pattern Hash Trick - adamkochanowicz
https://gist.github.com/ajkochanowicz/801d184d3187947e3c3c

======
alexbecker
I wrote a script which does basically this (takes a service name and a master
password, concats them, and returns the SHA256 sum). It has a few added
features, like checking the master password against a stored hash, flags for
adding a symbol, capital letter, etc, and remembering your preferences for
whether to use one.

You can find it on my github: [https://github.com/alexbecker/useful-
scripts/blob/master/gen...](https://github.com/alexbecker/useful-
scripts/blob/master/genpw.sh)

~~~
adamkochanowicz
Awesome. I'll link to this.

~~~
alexbecker
Actually, I just turned it into an app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alexbecker...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alexbecker.sha_pass)

